#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Лама Олег - «Разобраться со своим внутренним протестантом».

## Olle

Драгоценная Сангха!
Сегодня праздник Первого Поворота Колеса Дхармы, когда Будда Шакьямуни после достижения Просветления дал своё первое учение о Четырёх благородных истинах.
В этот день результаты всех благих и неблагих действий увеличиваются в сотни миллионов раз.
Пусть ваша практика будет максимально плодотворной, пусть все самые чистые, наполненные светом намерения и устремления будут воплощены безо всяких препятствий! Пусть наши сердца раскрываются всё больше и больше, делясь добротой и светом с каждым живым существом! Пусть благословение Учителей всегда пребывает неотделимо от наших умов. Пусть здоровье Драгоценных Учителей будет непоколебимым, а жизнь долгой! Пусть все мы принесём как можно больше пользы для всех живых существ!
В этот радостный день Драгоценный Лама Олег дарует Учение на тему «Разобраться со своим внутренним протестантом», которое можно посмотреть на сайте https://www.lamaoleg.ru/media/2020/07/24/protest/. 


https://www.lamaoleg.ru/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2020)

----------

